# [V] Doom Key für Steam (Grafikkartenbeilage)



## sandman2003 (29. Juni 2016)

*[V] Doom Key für Steam (Grafikkartenbeilage)*

EDIT: ist sogar die Retail, frisch eingeschweißt!

Mahlzeit,

bei meiner neuen Graka war freundlicherweise ein Steam KEy für Doom (das neue) dabei.

hat jemand Interesse?

Auf Grund des Steam Sales *30 € für Euch zu haben.

*Da ich Doom schon habe, ist der Schlüssel unbenutzt und jungfräulich. 

LG sandman


----------



## ShadowDoom (11. Juli 2016)

Hattest du Erfolg mit deinem Angebot hier? Habe nämlich ebenfalls einen Key + Demon Pack übrig und weiß nicht wie ich es am besten los werden könnte...^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Hattest du Erfolg mit deinem Angebot hier? Habe nämlich ebenfalls einen Key + Demon Pack übrig und weiß nicht wie ich es am besten los werden könnte...^^



Naja, eine Kleinanzeige in einem völlig kostenlosen Forum schadet ja nun definitiv NICHT - also was fragst du? Einfach anbieten


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. Juli 2016)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> EDIT: ist sogar die Retail, frisch eingeschweißt!
> 
> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ...



Versteh ich dich richtig? Handelt es sich um eine Retail Fassung mit DVD und Verpackung?


----------



## Lordex (22. Juli 2016)

Grafikkartenbeilagen sind in der Regel einfach nur Keys und dafür sind 30€ viel zu teuer da kann man auch gleich im Keyshop kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Zumal es selbst die Retail bei Saturn für unter 30 EUR gibt.


----------



## pukker (10. August 2016)

kann man am preis wasmachen?


----------

